# Possible to change virtual cockpit layout on TTS?



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

The TTS has a special view, with a big centre rev counter, and space on the left and right for other stuff.

Does anyone know if it's possible to put the media player on the right, otherwise it's mostly wasted space with the date/time. Seems like a real waste if not. I kinda want maps or phone on the left, revs/speed in middle, media player on the right.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Haven't had mine long enough to find out but I know in the standard view if you're using nav guidance when you get near to an instruction a window/grahic appears on the right. Try programming a trip and see what happens.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

If i remember correctly you go into vehicle settings and use either left or right on the left hand set of L/R arrows.(Either side of the left hand scroll wheel) if that makes sense. This brings up new display menus.
The sporty view will bring up centre dial, oil pressure and boost gauge.
You can also choose an additional display like MPG on the side.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

moro anis said:


> Haven't had mine long enough to find out but I know in the standard view if you're using nav guidance when you get near to an instruction a window/grahic appears on the right. Try programming a trip and see what happens.


It then has something like distance to next instruction and time to arrival, but hardly a useful use of space. I really want to get music over there, especially with the audio controls being on the right of the steering wheel.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

placeborick said:


> If i remember correctly you go into vehicle settings and use either left or right on the left hand set of L/R arrows.(Either side of the left hand scroll wheel) if that makes sense. This brings up new display menus.
> The sporty view will bring up centre dial, oil pressure and boost gauge.
> You can also choose an additional display like MPG on the side.


I guess I don't want some irrelevant (to me) function over there. You can get consumption, or trip computer, but basically bits that are almost never used. I don't understand why you can't have a main view over there (map, phone, media etc). Seems like a really big missed opportunity.


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes and No.

Let me explain as this was the first thing I tried to do when I explored the Virtual Cockpit.

Forget for a moment the central TTS display (I also have a TTS) and look in the manual for what they call primary and secondary screens/displays. In the normal display (with the big instruments view) the 'screens' are respectively in the center of the rev counter and speedo. In the normal view with smaller rev counter and speedo, they are 2 squares on top of the small counters, indicating next turn in navigation or other infos for example.

These screens become related when switching in TTS view and the right side becomes the secondary screen. In this mode, check options for the secondary screen (for the right side of the big rev counter in TTS display mode) and you will be able to pick along 3 or 4 options (only) if memory serves me right: car info / mileage / consumption ... but as far as I could observe, nothing fully interactive - and there is no way to switch focus from the left screen to the right ... so all interactive screens (radio, media, maps/nav) are automatically on the left side in TTS mode.

I hope this makes sense and not too convoluted.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

tfsifreak said:


> Yes and No.
> 
> Let me explain as this was the first thing I tried to do when I explored the Virtual Cockpit.
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense and consistent with what I've observed. Crying shame really as that right hand space is largely wasted with something irrelevant to me. Think Audi have missed a cracking opportunity there. Never mind. Thanks for the feedback all.


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

how do you get the TTS special view? I picked up my TTS last night and haven't uncovered the central speedo yet.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's in "car" I think. I selected it today and found when toggling the View button it switches between one big central dial and the two small ones. Yet to try it out on the road for real.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

foggy92 said:


> how do you get the TTS special view? I picked up my TTS last night and haven't uncovered the central speedo yet.


Car, left option button, then in view or settings - take s a few seconds to switch. i always have it on the TTS view. its the best by far.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't you have the view button on the steering wheel?!


----------



## ValerioTT (Feb 14, 2016)

Ciao, I'm also very interested to this topic.
I tried to activate the layout sport but the unique result that I had is the view of the speedometer like the TTS.
I didn't get the switch to Layout Sport yet 
I would like to know and study with you the codification in order to get this function, I like too much, I think is very helpful to have the screen partitioned in three different areas.

I activated this coding to get the TM Speedometer:
Enabling: [ Control unit 17 --> Coding 7 --> Byte 9 --> Activate Bit 0]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's not possible to activate the TTs layout on a TT yet..


----------



## lp01 (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone knows if this thing - activating sport view in base TT mk3 - is now possible?
Regards


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

lp01 said:


> Anyone knows if this thing - activating sport view in base TT mk3 - is now possible?
> Regards


Not possible afaik, sport view cannot simply be coded.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> tfsifreak said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and No.
> ...


Not sure they have missed an opportunity. It's a deliberate decision to differentiate between the model line up hierarchy otherwise everybody would pay less for the base model if it had everything...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I could be wrong, but I am sure the facelift model will have the central rev counter available on all models of TT? Seems daft to me not to have it on all models :x

Incidentally, when I took delivery of my second TTS a few months ago, the Audi sales rep started to go through the car with me - after the grand unveiling ... of course within seconds corrected himself, as I'd just traded my silver mk3 TTS... it was set-up with the rev counter display, which I am not so keen on, as I can't get other things where I want them in the display... so when I went to change to the two dial display, he told me 'you can't get that display on the TTS now'. Err, watch this... just shows how little they know about their own products :lol:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The travesty with the centre dial display is that you can't use the right 'screen' for anything useful. It would make far more sense to have maps one side and media on the other than having the time (which is on the screen at the bottom anyway) or the fuel consumption (which isn't anything more than just vaguely interesting). I sometimes put the nav on to take me home just to have something more useful in the right screen. That's the missed trick in the configuration. I assume the problem then is that you don't have controls anywhere to differentiate between the sides.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> I assume the problem then is that you don't have controls anywhere to differentiate between the sides.


You don't, but you could conceive of some scheme to configure which tabs to display on which sides, or leave the previously used tab open on the other side as an auxiliary display. Heck, even keeping one side for nav and the other for all other tabs would have been better.

Another thing that really hacks me off about the nav, is that the when you are stopped at the lights it is invariably giving you the turn directions (useful I'll grant you) but at the expense of distance and time to destination. I often find myself wanting to check that when stopped, and have to switch to the centre dial display to get those details (or ask "how much further to go" - and then get annoyed that she cannot anouciate times correctly, or in 24-format). :roll:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> You don't, but you could conceive of some scheme to configure which tabs to display on which sides, or leave the previously used tab open on the other side as an auxiliary display. Heck, even keeping one side for nav and the other for all other tabs would have been better.


I agree completely. A button to toggle left and right sides would have been easy to fit in somewhere.



pcbbc said:


> Another thing that really hacks me off about the nav, is that the when you are stopped at the lights it is invariably giving you the turn directions (useful I'll grant you) but at the expense of distance and time to destination. I often find myself wanting to check that when stopped, and have to switch to the centre dial display to get those details (or ask "how much further to go" - and then get annoyed that she cannot anouciate times correctly, or in 24-format). :roll:


Just wondering if you get that if you switch to full map view as there is extra info above both dials on that screen.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> Just wondering if you get that if you switch to full map view as there is extra info above both dials on that screen.


Yep, there's distance and time to destination in the full map view. Just so long as some turn guidance isn't also being given, then the turn guidance display takes priority.
Unfortunately, it's usually while stopped at the lights that I want to look at it. And then it's usually displaying some turn guidance so you can't see it (even if the guidance is straight on)!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I had a look at this yesterday as I was travelling to Cheltenham. My estimate arrival time and distance stays on the screen the whole time even when I have a turn instruction with the 500yd countdown bar on both centre dial and full screen map views.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> I had a look at this yesterday as I was travelling to Cheltenham. My estimate arrival time and distance stays on the screen the whole time even when I have a turn instruction with the 500yd countdown bar on both centre dial and full screen map views.


Interesting KevC. Also mine is a newer model, so it should not be something that has been corrected or added.
Perhaps they messed up a later software, or perhaps I have some setting set that has removed it (although what that would be I don't know!).
Will investigate, try and take pictures (while stopped, obviously) and post back so you can see.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah if I remember I'll try and take a pic too when I can. I live down a little side road so should be able to stop and get a pic there tonight.... if the memory cells hold out!!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Really interested in this!

I'm with pcbbc. My April 16 TTS is always on the TTS single central dial view and my biggest irritation is that when a turn or navigation instruction is shown it removes the time to destination information that is in that space when no turn instructions are shown.
It is exactly when the nav is saying "Go left here" and I want to prove that I know better :wink: that I want to know the ETA for the current route. I will go my preferred route and I want to see how that impacts the ETA.

I've tried switching to the full nav / tiny dials alternate view but I can't see the ETA information there either when a nav instruction is displayed so if there's a way to keep this locked on screen that would be great to know.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

.... and of course this proves it's not a shipping software version thing as my car is older than KevCs yet suffering in the same way as pcbbc's which is newer than KevCs
There could be a software update though which Kev has but pccbc and I don't?
I'll take a peek at my VC version tonight


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

EvilTed said:


> .... and of course this proves it's not a shipping software version thing as my car is older than KevCs yet suffering in the same way as pcbbc's which is newer than KevCs
> There could be a software update though which Kev has but pccbc and I don't?
> I'll take a peek at my VC version tonight


Yep. This is confusing for sure!
I think we need version numbers and screen shots to be certain. I'll do some later on the way home, assuming I can pull in or are stopped at lights.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I forgot to look at the software version number. I'll try and look over the weekend.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> I forgot to look at the software version number. I'll try and look over the weekend.


KevC, yes it is there in the TTS/RS Sport centre dial screen. I think we have been talking at cross purposes. Neither of the other modes (Full Screen Map or Classic) have distance to go and ETA available when giving turn directions though.

I have the full screen map showing most of the time, but have to switch to the TTS Sport view when at lights to see the extra details. It seems a bit of an oversight that the mode arguably best suited to navigation has to remove some key nav information at a point when you might be most wanting or able to check them.

And, if you don't have a TTS, I guess you're stuffed!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Available here...








Not available here while waiting to turn at junction...


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to look at the software version number. I'll try and look over the weekend.
> ...


I'm different here - even in the TTS view I don't have the ETA and distance under the turn directions as shown in Kevs screenshot. My TTS screen works like the screenshots from pcbbc of the larger map screen, either I have the ETA OR I have the turn instructions.

Given that (iirc) I have the oldest car of the three of us I suspect this will be shown to be a version thing.
I'll check and pop the version on here. There may even be software release notes somewhere that will show this change post April 2016?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm running Software version 0413


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

My TTS is running v0660


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

EvilTed said:


> I'm different here - even in the TTS view I don't have the ETA and distance under the turn directions as shown in Kevs screenshot. My TTS screen works like the screenshots from pcbbc of the larger map screen, either I have the ETA OR I have the turn instructions.
> 
> Given that (iirc) I have the oldest car of the three of us I suspect this will be shown to be a version thing.
> I'll check and pop the version on here. There may even be software release notes somewhere that will show this change post April 2016?


On my MY2018 TTRS I also don't have the ETA and distance. Maybe it is just a setting somewhere buried in the UI?

My version is 1133

Same thing on my MY2015 TTS software version 0139

Navigation software is definitely different on both since I have a static destination flag on the TTS and an animated one on the TTRS


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Some pretty varied version numbers. I think I'll have to push the dealer for an update unless there is some reason the VC software can't be upgraded?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

EvilTed said:


> Some pretty varied version numbers. I think I'll have to push the dealer for an update unless there is some reason the VC software can't be upgraded?


The difference in VC software versions is due to many factors: car built date, model (TT, TTS, TTRS have completely different software version numbering) and hardware version (there is a tipping point at a certain model year where they switched to different hardware version and therefore capped the maximum allowed update for old hardware. Same how for example new iOS12 is not available on iPhone 5c or 4).

As for updating the VC via dealership.

Dont expect them to do it for no reason. They claim that its a long process (around 3-5hr) and you need a good reason why to upgrade. If they think that some failure or problem is related to a bug in the system they will update it for you.

I asked my dealership to update it because I saw some very long booting up times for the VC once the car is turned on. Sadly the update did not fix it.

No one is sure what the update is doing. Its not like they have official patch/fix notes. I updated from 0169 to 0886 version and only had few icons changed. Nothing else feels different. But Im sure that its better since there must be some bugs that were fixed.

However, do not expect any visual or significant changes once you update. Certainly not a new layout.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Captainhero - do you have the Drive Select mode appearing on the VC during drivers ng with release 886 and what is the model year of the car?

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ianle said:


> Captainhero - do you have the Drive Select mode appearing on the VC during drivers ng with release 886 and what is the model year of the car?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian


Hello,
No sadly I was hoping to get that once I updated. Like I said before there will be no layout change to your UI after any software update.
My car is a regular TT (2.0TFSI Quattro S-tronic) from January 2015. They have a change in the hardware versions that are paired with some software changes too.
For example my Phone Box doesn't have wireless charging. That appeared mid/late 2015.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

You have the option of different sports diol ages via the car menu settings.


----------

